# Gibt es Fototutz?



## 3DMaxler (16. Januar 2003)

servus zusammen,

mich würde es mal interessieren ob es auch tutz für den fotografie bereich gibt? für 3dmax, photoshop etc. gibt es ja schon sowas lange aber auch für den fotobereich?
würd mich freuen wennihr paar schmankerl hättet. (auch phototips & tricks etc. wäre prima)

danke


p.s der nicht frager für alles ein tutbraucher aber nur gern wissen würd. <-> nicht falsch verstehen!


----------



## shiver (16. Januar 2003)

hm, du könntest konkrete vorschläge machen,
was dich an tutorials/hilfestellungen interessieren würde, bzw. welche bereiche du gern abgedeckt hättest, dann können wir sehen ob wir dazu etwas wissen )


aber so generell finde ich, dass sich bei fotografie schwer allgemeine regeln aufstellen lassen, denn es ist alles in allem doch wieder eine geschmacksfrage, sprich:
was der eine klasse findet, mag der andere gar nicht und umgekehrt.


----------



## Vitalis (16. Januar 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials21566.html

Da im zweiten Block gibt es haufenweise Tuts und Tips.

*edit* Oder brauchst Du unbedingt Tuts von tutorials.de..?


----------



## Christoph (16. Januar 2003)

Hab erst gestern eine Seite gefunden die wirklich gute Tutorials zum Thema Fotographie gehabt hat.

Muss morgen mal im MAC schaun ob der Verlauf noch was hergibt


----------



## 3DMaxler (17. Januar 2003)

ich hab bis jetzt nur hauptsächlich grafiken in meiner freizeit designt und da man dies nur mit einem studium als beruf ausüben kann habe ich mich für den beruf fotograf entschieden da es mich schon immer interessiert hat bestimmte sachen in szene zu setzen und einfach eine schöne atmosphäre einzufangen. nun ja ich möchte gern kreativ arbeiten und da ist dies meine chance. leider habe ich nicht die $möglichkeiten um mir eine gute digi zu kaufen. ich werd am di ein 4wöchiges praktikum anfangen und da wollte ich nicht ganz unvorbereitet auftauchen. ich möchte auch sehr viel lernen in den 4wochen und habe mir gedacht das ich mal die halbprofis (hobbyfotografen) hier im forum frage.

schonmal ein fettes thx für die bisherigen infos!


edit:// jo weil abdrücken kann jeder nur was dann dabei rauskommt ist halt die frage! also welche sachen sollte man beachten etc. um gute fotos zu schießen? so in der richtung hab ich mir die tutz vorgestellt.


----------



## 3DMaxler (23. Januar 2003)

na keiner mehr nen netten link?


----------



## Vitalis (23. Januar 2003)

> jo weil abdrücken kann jeder nur was dann dabei rauskommt ist halt die frage! also welche sachen sollte man beachten etc. um gute fotos zu schießen? so in der richtung hab ich mir die tutz vorgestellt.


http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/default-de.asp
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm
http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bildung/thema/fotografie/index.shtml
http://www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/cont_index.php3
http://www.photomeeting.de/
...
...

Ist das nicht das was Du suchst?...


----------

